# Prop Rec for 90 Yamaha 2 Stroke



## rsm13 (May 19, 2013)

Can anyone suggest a 3 blade prop for a 90 Yammy 2 stroke? Pushing a Maverick Mirage 17.

Thanks


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Call [email protected] propgods.com..bet he has propped 100 of those hulls


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

As above. Ken nailed his prop recommendation for my skiff. I did obviously need to provide him with some info, like what I was running and what RPM, MPH I was getting. 

There is a used 16P SCD3 going for $250 on the forum right now. I'd bang that on and see if you get close to 5500RPM.


----------

